# For those of you...



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

who make your own oil/varnish using the 1:1:1 ratio of BLO, MS, & varnish. How long is the drying time compared to, say, Watco Danish Oil, or something similar? Is there a drier on the market to help to speed the drying time?
Thanks, Boxer


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The key to drying time is the evaporation time of the solvent. Jerry may have a good answer for you, if not I would ask this at: www.woodanswers.com


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If it's summer where you are then what better than the sun itself.In the winter I have been known to speed things up with a hair dryer.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

A few drops of japan dryer will help. What are you finshing and why an oil varnish mix ?.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I am finishing boxes. I just can't get a good lacquer finish on these things. Whether it's the heat or humidity or me, I always seem to get overspray on the box. Also, it never seems to cure 100%. I will take them inside after spraying thinking they will cure better than in the humidity. But the lid always sticks to the body messing up the finish. Even if I keep them separated for a week. But I digress.
I have gone back to Watco danish oil because it is so easy. But it is also expensive. I figured if I make my own I can save money. I was just wondering if the cure time was similar before I apply the wax.
Thanks, Boxer


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I would like to offer an alternative to the "danish oil". Simply apply a varnish made with linseed oil (most are) if needed you can thin the varnish with MS. Same overall look,but more protection. Just a thought.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Is this a wiping varnish like the danish oil? If not, how much thinning would I need to do to make it so? I really don't like brushing.
Thanks for your response,
Boxer


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I make my wipe on varnish as equal parts BLO, Mineral Spirits and Gloss Poly. I use this on most of my boxes and now rub it out with paste wax and steel wool ( thanks Harry). I let the first coat dry -7 -8 hours and then reapply and let it dry over night. Each subsequent coat I let dry over night and reapply the next evening when I get home. I let these coats dry a couple days and then rub them out. I like the silky smooth result. 

Corey


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

boxer said:


> Is this a wiping varnish like the danish oil? If not, how much thinning would I need to do to make it so? I really don't like brushing.
> Thanks for your response,
> Boxer


Yes it is. You can thin with as much MS as you like to get the consistancy you prefer, a rule of thumb is 50%, but the more it is thinned the more coats it takes. For most boxes this shouldn't be a major factor. Have fun.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

I use ML Campbell's lacqure
on my box's and never have any problums I have made probly 100 of them You have to spray the box by it's self and the lid Or you will get over spray Also may have to tape off also Been their done that You have to make up your own way That works


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I'll try these things out. Thanks for the help, guys. I really appreciate it.
Boxer.


----------

